#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Лама Олег — «Свобода» выбора?

## Olle

Лама Олег — «Свобода» выбора?


Учение к празднику Лхабаб Дучен (День сошествия Будды Шакьямуни с небес Тридцати трёх небожителей). Официальный сайт Ламы Олега: https://lamaoleg.ru

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.11.2020), Кокотик (08.11.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2020)

----------

